# Needing some kits...



## Marc Phillips (Feb 15, 2007)

... and was wanting to avoid Murphys Law... you know, place an order and the next day one of you sets up one of those great group purchases...

Anyone thinking about it?


----------



## JimGo (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds like you're volunteering to run a group buy, Marc! []


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mark, go for it[][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 15, 2007)

Marc, the balls in your court.[^][]


----------



## Monty (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright Marc. You opened your big mout..... computer.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 16, 2007)

That's like being elected Mess Treasurer when you are out of the room [][][}].


----------



## heineda (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm... never did one before...

OK... let me go look at the data bases and stuff you have done before and see if my widdle bwain can figure it out []


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 16, 2007)

FYI:
<s>I thought RonMc proposed a CSUSA Buy on TPS and</s> NB: _he's not._

Mikey is doing one with WPP that includes kits for a Sierra-style and Cigars.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

I may consider doing a CSUSA one, but not until I am done with the WPP buy so I don't get all confused. Besides, the formulas that go into those spreadsheets is a total PIA to a caveman like me. []


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 16, 2007)

Formulas be easy; I could set up a generic spreadsheet if someone else doesn't volunteer
one.


----------



## bigworm (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been waiting for someone to start one. I am about out now so I need new stock. Hope someone gets one going. Does anyone have a link to the WPP group buy?


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

If you are a member of the penshop (www.thepenshop.net) you scroll down to the bulk buy forum and the post will be there. If you are not a member, you may be locked out, but just sign up and get in on the buy.

Gary, I used a spreadsheet last time from someone else who had done a WPP buy. I deleted a few things and it worked fine. this time I needed to add a bunch of kits and bushings and I had problems trying to figure out where to put each (( and ))[] I got it now, but I'm assuming a CSUSA buy would be a bit bigger and I would need to modify a whole lot more. Of course, it would probably be easier if I did the formula in Word, so I could see it better, then just copy and paste into the proper cells.

-Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 16, 2007)

Or, use the Tools-&gt;Options-&gt;View tab and turn on Formulas to see them while you're working.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, my formulas tab is always on. Just thought it would be easier with larger numbers to look at instead of the rows of formulas on the top of the page. 

Anyway, I have an idea for a nice spreadsheet design but was wondering how you would take results from page 2, 3, or 4 and insert the totals into a cell on a page one? I figure maybe have kits on one page, blanks on another, bushings on another, and maybe drill bits or misc items on another page. Thsi would allow each page to remain a lot smaller than the one I am dealing with now for instance. What wpould be cool then is that if someone was only doing pens, they would only have to worry about changing one sheet and not an entire file, plus if you wanted to add something on, the sheets would already be set up for the addition of the extra stuff. 

(my current sheet for a blank and pen buy is 3 pages of legal size paper side by side. I cut and tape and the finihsed page takes up my entire desk.[]


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a cell reference.  The example =+Sheet2!A1 pulls the value from sheet 2 cell A1 to Sheet1 because that is where I have the formula.


----------

